# RHS Flower Show Hampton Court-Which Campsite?



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi guys and girls, can anyone please advise camp site with best transport links to Hampton Court.

thanks and regards 

Ken


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi dawnraider

The West Surrey Centre of the Caravan Club have got a rally at Walton on Thames specially for the show.

This is all I can find on the website, but if you are a member it may be worth contacting them for details:

http://www.westsurreycentre.co.uk/rallies.html


----------

